
Gnip 2.0 Launches, With A Business Model - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/30/gnip-20-launches-with-a-business-model/
======
jasonlbaptiste
Does anyone else here think GNIP has SERIOUS potential. The way to go for web
services is real time updates. If GNIP is the central hub for that, the API
producers (ie- twitter) win big time and the consumers (ie- startups who want
to use twitter api) win. I'd easily pay for this.

~~~
tdavis
I completely agree. The biggest hole I've found so far is they don't have a
list of current providers... am I missing something?

~~~
geuis
Here ya go. Its under the API link on the top of the homepage.

<http://groups.google.com/group/gnip-community/web/publishers>

~~~
tdavis
Ah, cheers.

------
steveplace
Concepts/Frameworks/Components used at Gnip (pulled from job posting)

    
    
        * Network Attached Memory (TerraCotta)
        * Clusters
        * Load Balancers (nginx)
        * Queuing Frameworks (SQS, ActiveMQ)
        * Amazon Web Services (Ec2, S3)
        * Polling
        * Publish/Subscribe communication models

------
sireat
I wonder how long will their current mainpage title stay intact... that's got
to turn off some people, while I assume attract some others.

------
nick5768
Agreed with all of the above comments completely. When I first was linked to
it, it flattened me with how much sense it makes. Thinking about the amount of
hours saved worldwide if gnip fulfills it's potential is mind boggling.

------
bkudria
Gnip sounds like it could enable some cool things for the near future, but
it's single-point-of-failure nature makes me nervous.

------
geuis
I fraking LOVE gnip. This is the first solid new biz that I've seen really
enter the market in a while. A core, solid kind of business that just
fundamentally makes sense. They have made the process of getting data for web
apps SO easy its just crazy. Love it, love it.

